# Keeping two piece rod/reel combos together



## c. j. stone

I buy multiple packs of the elastic hair ties usually used for pony tails(in as "drab" a color as I can find), to keep two-piece rods neatly clipped together in the car or in the boat prior to using. A couple bucks will buy you a " bunch"!Just loop the tie once or twice to keep the handle and male ferrule snug and a couple times on the female ferrule and rod tip on the other end. Put them in your pocket til you break the rod down again for transport.


----------



## OrangeMilk

I would imagine they work better than rubber bands that eventually dry rot and break.


----------



## c. j. stone

OrangeMilk said:


> I would imagine they work better than rubber bands that eventually dry rot and break.


I've actually had them on rods I don't use(but "plan" to ) stored overhead in the garage for several years. Still good.


----------



## Snakecharmer

These Velcro straps last forever.... 5 for $2.98 8 inches x 1/2 inch
http://www.homedepot.com/p/VELCRO-B...lor-One-Wrap-Straps-5-Pack-90438ACS/202261928


----------



## FISHIN 2

I made some from old elastic from a coat bottom and used the elastic stops as well, look like the rod butlers .!!! They work good and were free.


----------



## freyedknot

_i use velcro from harbor freight. 25 ft roll x 1/2 wide for 7 bucks. 1 pc on handle and 1 on the other end. and they dont wear out._


----------



## All Thumbs

Snakecharmer said:


> These Velcro straps last forever.


i have cord locks and para-cord that works pretty good but i am definitely going to try this velcro strap method.


----------



## Snakecharmer

All Thumbs said:


> i have cord locks and para-cord that works pretty good but i am definitely going to try this velcro strap method.


The straps are double- sided they have the "hooks" on one side and the 'loops" on the other side. Super easy to hold your rods together for carrying too.


----------



## glasseyes

These are what I've been using for a few years now and they are great. I have used everything you can imagine over the years including everything already talked about here but so far I'm really happy with these


----------



## Smitty82

Nite Izi Gear ties are awesome for not only rods but a ton of other applications.


----------



## Lazy 8

glasseyes said:


> View attachment 233058
> 
> 
> These are what I've been using for a few years now and they are great. I have used everything you can imagine over the years including everything already talked about here but so far I'm really happy with these


I bought some of these during an after season sale. I had nothing to lose with the price.


----------

